# rater / louper



## chics

Bonjour. 

Je me demande s'il y a une difference de registre ou d'une autre type entre les verbes *rater *et *louper*, dans un contexte de rater/louper un evenement ou une opportunité et avec la signification de *perderse (algo)*.

J'ai vu que l'on l'utilise (les deux?), par exemple, pour dire qu'il y avait une chose interessant (un match de football, une film au cinema...) que l'on aime bien mais que finalement on n'est pas allée. Ici c'est plus *se me ha pasado*. Commentaires, remarques, confirmation?

Mecri bien. Gracias.


----------



## sibhor

Hola Chics!
Je pense que les deux sont très similaires... j'ai un peu de mal à trouver une réélle différence. Les deux sont issus d'un langage familier.

On utilise peut-être un peu plus le verbe "rater" mais les deux restent très courants. On va par exemple dire "rater/louper le train" (par rapport au temps, dans le sens où l'on est arrivés en retard) ou rater/louper un examen (par rapport à un manque de travail par exemple).
Mais on dit aussi "je vais rater/louper le match ce soir" (dans ce cas, on le sait à l'avance)
Il y a aussi rater/louper un gâteau par exemple (dans ce cas, c'est une erreur que l'on a commis dans la préparation)...

Je ne sais pas si mon commentaire est utile, mais c'est vraiment pas facile de faire une différence entre ces deux termes... en espérant que cela ait pu te servir.

Sibhor


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est deux formes sont synonymes et appartiennet, toutes deux, au registre familier. Louper ou rater son train, une occasion, un match.
Rater est d'usage plus fréquent pour un évènement. _C'est un match à ne pas rater/ ne rate pas cette occasion elle n'est pas près de se représenter._


----------



## sibhor

GURB said:


> *Ces* deux formes sont ...


----------



## chics

Merci. Les deux commentaires sont très utiles. J'avait une preference pour _louper_ seulement parce que ça me permet d'éviter une _r_, mais je voyais aussi que c'est moins (je ne savait pas si _pas_) utilisée. 
Je ne connaisait pas le sens de l'exemple du gateau, ni la petite difference que Gurb raconte.

D'autre coté, mmm... je croyais que c'était l'estandard, pas le familier; alors, comment on dit ça, plus standard?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Louper es más coloquial. Sería "catear" si hablamos, por ejemplo, de un examen. 
Debe evitarse en escritos profesionales.


----------



## chics

¡Ay! Gracias, Tina.
¿Y _rater_ sí puedo? me acaban de decir que también es informal...


----------



## sibhor

No, no pienso, lo mejor sería decir "manquer" ou "échouer", qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Tina.Irun

chics said:


> ¡Ay! Gracias, Tina.
> ¿Y _rater_ sí puedo? me acaban de decir que también es informal...


 
Sí, podría ser algo así como "fallar" - ejemplo: "rater le train"


"Manquer" yo lo asociaría con perder -ejemplo "manquer le train"
 y  "échouer" con fracasar/suspender : ejemplo: échouer à un examen".

Es una aproximación para intentar aclarar matices. 
¡Seguramente, te podrán explicar mejor estas diferencias!


----------



## chics

Gracias.


----------



## nurcama

Yo también tengo una duda con estos verbos. ¿Cómo se diría en español "j'ai loupé une marche"? El contexto es cómo se rompió un pie. Estaba bajando las escaleras y "j'ai loupé une marche".

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Pohana

nurcama said:


> ...El contexto es cómo se rompió un pie. Estaba bajando las escaleras y "j'ai loupé une marche"...



Chez nous on dirait : _(me) pelé un escalón_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se puede decir "rater" o  "louper" : "j'ai raté une marche / j'ai loupé une marche".
Para mí, es mejor utilizar "rater" en general. "Louper" me parece más vulgar.


----------



## Pohana

Tina Iglesias said:


> ... "Louper" me parece más vulgar.


O más coloquial, como en el caso de pelarse algo,


----------



## nurcama

Gracias Pohana pero no me suena que en España se diga así...

Y Tina, tienes razón en lo que dices, pero lo que quiero es saber cómo se diría en español...


----------



## totor

nurcama said:


> lo que quiero es saber cómo se diría en español...


Me temo que no hay una forma familiar de decir 'fracasar' en castellano (o por lo menos a mí no se me ocurre  ).

Encima, mi texto dice: _J'ai toujours peur de louper; je loupe, je rate indéfiniment_…

En mi barrio podría decirse 'meter la pata', tal vez, para *louper*, pero quizá no se entienda el giro en otros países…

Aunque aparece en el DRAE:


> *meter *alguien* la **pata**.**1.*loc. verb. coloq. Hacer o decir algo inoportuno o equivocado.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Falta contexto y frase entera. ¿Está utilizado así como verbo intransitivo como aparece o hay un COD escondido por allí?
Porque si son intransitivos cambia el significado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Michel Foucault está hablando de la escritura, Martine, y dice lo siguiente:

_J'ai en quelque sorte la tête vide au moment où je commence à écrire bien que j'ai toujours l'esprit dirigé vers un objet précis. Cela fait qu'évidemment, pour moi, écrire est une activité très épuisante, très difficile, très angoissante aussi. J'ai toujours peur de louper; je loupe, je rate indéfiniment, bien sûr. Cela fait aussi que ce qui me pousse à écrire, ce n'est pas tellement la découverte ou la certitude d'un certain rapport, d'une certaine vérité, mais bien plutôt le sentiment que j'ai qu'une certaine forme d'écriture, un certain mode de fonctionnement de mon écriture, un certain style qui permettra de faire surgir cette distance._

Debo decir también que se trata de una entrevista que le hace Claude Bonnefoy a M. F., y que por lo tanto el texto puede contener fallas propias de una conversación.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

OK, pues eso, aquí estos verbos son intransitivos y tienen el sentido de _fracasar / fallar / estrellarse_, que es más que solo _meter la pata_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> tienen el sentido de _fracasar / fallar / estrellarse_, que es más que solo _meter la pata_


Estamos de acuerdo, Martine.

El problema es darle a la palabra, cualquiera que sea, ese giro coloquial y familiar que tiene *louper* y del que carecen los otros ejemplos.

A veces es preciso alejarse del original para poder encontrarlo, aunque parezca paradójico  .

Un besito.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno, en francés, de los dos solo uno es familiar y me parece a mí  que _estrellarse_ en este sentido también lo es...  lo que reduce tu problema a la mitad


----------



## totor

En realidad, ahora que me doy cuenta, hay una traducción excelente de *louper*, que es 'pifiar'.


> *6.* intr. coloq. Cometer cualquier error, descuido o desacierto.


Yo pensaba que era un término rioplatense, pero el DRAE no especifica ningún regionalismo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Lo siento, _pifiar_ corresponde al sentido transitivo de estos dos verbos, repito, intransitivos estos verbos van más allá que "cometer cualquier error, descuido o desacuerdo".

Pero es solo mi opinión, claro, tú eres el traductor..


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Lo siento, _pifiar_ corresponde al sentido transitivo de estos dos verbos


Disculpa mi ignorancia, Martine, pero me pierdo en toda esta cuestión de transitivos e intransitivos, y sobre todo no entiendo por qué


Cintia&Martine said:


> intransitivos estos verbos van más allá que "cometer cualquier error, descuido o desacuerdo".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

- _rater_ y _louper_ algo es pifiarla, perderse algo, es algo puntual (salvo si dices ma vie, claro) normalmente por alguna torpeza. Puedes tener un proyecto que vaya sobre ruedas desde el principio y de repente haces algo que que lo desbarata todo
- _rater_ y _louper_ sin complemento es _échoue_r, es decir fracasar pero (por lo menos así lo entiendo yo) en el caso del proyecto es desde el principio que se ve abocado al fracaso y no obtiene el éxito que se esperaba. En sí este proyecto puede ser perfecto sin que en ningún momento la "hayas pifiado".

Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> en el caso del proyecto es desde el principio que se ve abocado al fracaso y no obtiene el éxito que se esperaba


Sí, te entiendo, y eso es lo que dice Foucault.

Y tú crees entonces que si Foucault (a través de mí), dice "Siempre tengo miedo de pifiarla", no está diciendo lo mismo que "J'ai toujours peur de louper".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Yo creo que no...


----------



## totor

Pues entonces tendré que pensarlo mejor.

¡Gracias, Martine!

Si no entiendo mal lo que quieres decirme, Martine, creo que la única solución es poner "Siempre tengo miedo de que se arruine", o "de que se malogre".

En esta formulación no hay una actividad directa a la que se pueda imputar un resultado específico.

Tan sólo quiero dejar constancia de mi agradecimiento a Martine, quien, con su paciencia y amor por la literatura, y luego de una serie de MP, pudo hacerle entender al arriba firmante —que nunca se llevó muy bien con transitivos, intransitivos, voces reflejas pasivas y demás especímenes— lo que quería decir y, con ello, contribuyó decididamente a que Foucault dijera en nuestra lengua lo que dijo en la suya: "siempre tengo miedo de fracasar, cosa que siempre termino haciendo".


----------

